# string length for 58" 50# 28" dl Bear Grizzly?



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

What length of string should I buy for a 58" Bear grizzly? Also suggestions on where to buy the string and what type. Thanks in advance brothers...


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Old bow, or new? For an old one, a dacron string around 54" long, 12 strands. B-50, B-55, or B-500. Endless or flemish, doesn't really matter. IMO flemish is quieter if you plan to hunt, and they are more adjustable, but either one does the job just fine.

For a new bow that is rated for FF type materials, I like Dynaflight '97 or Forumula 8125. If you go with a flemish string, get the loops padded to 16-18 strands, with 10-12 strands in the string. I'm not sure about the length on the new ones--if they go by AMO, it should be 55" under tension, but lots of bows don't go by AMO specs.

I prefer #62 XS for serving, for a few reasons. One, it's very durable--much moreso than nylon. Two, it comes in different sizes to fit different types of nocks with different strand counts. Three, you get a good release with it.

Halo comes in second for me. Also super tough, different sizes, and very slick. I really can't tell one from the other on my strings as far as the release goes--I use both.

Who to get it from? Your call. I prefer a custom string made to fit a particular bow, the length I want, served to fit the nock I use with the serving I want. I don't like "one size fits all" anything.

Chad


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

Second most of above. But dacron should be 55" when under tension. Once tension is removed it may appear to be up to an inch shorter.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks LBR. I was told the bow was made between 1974-77. Thanks dayrlm. I've never ordered a trad string, what do they usually cost approx.?


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

Depending on the material chosen mine start at $10.00 for endless loop and go up to $20.00 for 452X material with D97 and 8125 material in between.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

straight2it

Sent you a PM


----------



## Bebe (Mar 18, 2006)

If I am making a dacron string which is what I put on my older bows I subtract 3.5 inches from the amo measurement which would put your at 54.5" string. I've used the -4" before and ended up with a string that was too short which puts you in a bind and in need of a whole new string. If you string is a tad long you can always twist it up some and get it to the right brace.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've seen strings run anywhere from $5 to $30+, plus shipping. Paying more doesn't always mean you'll get better, but generally you will.

AMO says the string should be 3" shorter under 100# of tension, but I tend to go a little shorter with dacron, as it just keeps on stretching and stretching...and some bows don't follow AMO, and some shooters like their bows set up outside AMO specs. I make my strings so they can be let out or twisted up, for fine tuning.

Flemish or endless will work. The bow probably came with an endless string, but that's most likely because a basic endless is easier to learn to make. It was probably a "one size fits all" string too, for bows anywhere from 20# to 80#. I prefer flemish because they are usually quieter, and they are more adjustable.

Learning to make your own isn't that hard, with a little good instruction. The hard part is getting good instructions......

Chad


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Brace height makes a huge difference. I twisted my string today and managed to get my brace height to 7.5 and it was so much better. I think I have a Dacron string on it and it is so twisted there were knotts in it until I strung my bow. Thank you for all the helpful advise. I am on the right path now toward getting set up correctly.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Sounds like the string you have is way too long. Get the proper string and have it braced at around 8" and you'll really love it.

Chad


----------



## Bebe (Mar 18, 2006)

straight2it said:


> Brace height makes a huge difference. I twisted my string today and managed to get my brace height to 7.5 and it was so much better. I think I have a Dacron string on it and it is so twisted there were knotts in it until I strung my bow. Thank you for all the helpful advise. I am on the right path now toward getting set up correctly.


You've discovered the answer to the other million dollar question what is the best brace height for your bow. I have an old Bear Kodiak 62" recurve that shoots best when braced at 7.5". Chad's right if your string looks knotted up before you string the bow it may be too long. Since I make my own strings I would make up a slightly shorter string. But like I said before I'd rather have a string that is too long than one that is too short. Your string will do fine just make a note when you get your next string.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'd never use a string that has that much twist in it. It's way too long, it's not going to perform as well, it will have added stretch and shock, and with that much twist the fibers could cut into themselves (like a braided material called Nitro Excellerant sometimes did--it's no longer on the market).

A new string is a releatively cheap investment, and worth it IMO.


Chad


----------



## Bebe (Mar 18, 2006)

Shooting a long string that's all twisted up to shorten it up isn't as efficient. It will be a bit more springy like a coiled spring but I don't think it will be noticeably so. I doubt it will cut itself. I've shot a string that was all wound up before and it didn't break, it was dacron b50. I'd make a new string, but if it was the only string I had I'd just shoot it.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

The string maybe a little long. It works well but I could probably get it an inch shorter to reduce the knots. Thanks for both of your help. Now im considering getting a longer bow. Moving to a 60 or 62. I would like to just settle in and get comfortable with a recurve but I want to make sure its the right one. Does anyone know how much trade value is for the greyling Bear Grizzly. I really like this bow but I am thinking of it being a little longer and brown rather than grey and green.


----------



## kungfu991 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey im also looking for the right string to use for a Bear grizzly 62" 60# 1955/1956. Think you can help me out? thanks


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

All you need to do is go back up and read LBR's post, except yours will be 58" for B-50 and 59" for Fast Flite materials (which you probably don't want to use on that old bow).


----------

